# Gypsys home



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

She was sick three times on the way home , they'd obviously fed her , poor love , and both Jean and me spent the entire journey trying to stop Toff from joining us in the backseat , lol

Anyway , we got home , let Gypsy and Toff off together in the garden and no problems ... though Toff is totally enamoured with her bum and wont stop sniffing and licking her , bloody pest , lol ... im hoping that calms down over the next couple of days cos im getting sick of saying 'leave' , lol

She's now had something to eat and drink and had a couple of wee's in the garden and has settled nicely downstairs in her crate ... Jeans with her while im up here cos otherwise she cries , but we expected that , its all new and scary for her , bless

Heres our new baby ... she's so tiny next to Toff , lol














































Yay , worn out , lol


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

AHHHH shes so sweet and looks very settled already.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

aww bless her, she's a cutie. Looks like Toff has a friend for life!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww love the pic of them together, how sweet is she,


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Aww I didn't know you were getting another one! Gypsy is GORGEOUS, what a little sweetheart


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

she is absolutely lovely and looks like she made herself comfy pretty fast


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks guys 

she certainly has made herself at home , and Toff is such a darling with her , she jumps all over him , nips his face and feet and all he does is get up and move away when he's had enough
He does love it when I take a break and come up here and its just him and me time though (my Daughter stays with Gypsy) , he lies flat out on his back enjoying a belly rub , not something he gets downstairs anymore , well not in peace anyway , lol

Gypsy's being amazing too ... we still havent had one accident in the house yet ... its almost like she's housetrained already ... she comes to me to let me know she wants out in the day , and in the night she wakes me up by licking my face ... when she comes in she stands on the towel by the front door to have her paws wiped , then hops back onto the sofa with me and is asleep in minutes ... she's just perfect


----------



## MelanieW34 (Sep 28, 2008)

Lovely

I love the one where she is giving your daughter a kiss :001_wub: and the one where she is on the sofa with Toffee(?)..its like shes learning the ropes from her!

Cute!


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

If anything he's learning from her , lol
his recall is improving cos he follows her around (when she isnt following him  )

and thats my Grandaughter hun , my Daughter is 24


----------



## MelanieW34 (Sep 28, 2008)

Mese said:


> and thats my Grandaughter hun , my Daughter is 24


 Sorry!!!


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

dont be daft , no need to apologise *kisses*


----------



## kian (Feb 22, 2008)

Beautiful new puppy love her markings and toffee i love to 


Thank you for sharing


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aww shes a Beautiful puppy


----------

